# "Airtel Fair Usage Policy" Limits on Unimited Broadband!



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 12, 2009)

*Airtel puts a limit on unlimited broadband connections*
 *www.indiabroadband.net/airtel-broadband/14712-1-2-speed-those-using-15gb-mo.html

"Airtel Fair Usage Policy. It’s the latest nightmare for us… The Customer. 
 The latest news from the India Broadband Forum is that Airtel has now set a limit on their unlimited data transfer plans.
 Customer representatives in some cities have confirmed this. 
 Reports say that the limits have been put in place from February 7.
 As per forum sources, the limit on their unlimited plans are as under:

*Customers who cross this limit would end up with a slowed down connection. *

128 kbps = 10 GB download limit per month
256 kbps = 15 GB download limit per month
384 kbps = 20 GB download limit  per month
512 kbps = 25 GB  download limit  per month
1 Mbps = 150 GB  download limit  per month "​


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

Somebody SUE airtel !

256kbps = 15 GB ? WTF ? It should be 60GB. MINIMUM.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Somebody SUE airtel !
> 
> 256kbps = 15 GB ? WTF ? It should be 60GB. MINIMUM.



512 kbps toh dekh only 25 gb.Oh but i dont use airtel


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

Now this is Bull ****. I heard of no company who have any data limitation in unlimited plan.

I think I've read in some issue of digit that in us for a Imbps connection the limitation is 250GB. Though that hardly is a limitation.

Why ISPs in here are so skimpy about providing bandwidth with modest speed & even they cost much  ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

1 mbps = 150 gb is fair enough.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

hahaha...we are surely progressing. Great ! Ab toh sapne toh sapne hote hai 

dddddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmm

Count the letters, that many idiots were bribed to make this policy successful. And no one gave a fcuk about it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got the 1M plan and 150 GB is still an overkill for me!  
But this is very bad on Airtel's part. Onlt 15GB for 256K? WTF!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

Better than this crap is local broadband available near my house.

Hathway has 128KBPS unlimited, and atleast _they_ allow you to REALLY stay unlimited.

And Another cable operator has 15GB 512KBPS plan for Rs. 600. Better than Airtel 256KBPS atleast.

@sunny: Your theoritical limit is 324GB in 30 days, and I suppose since you don't download 24/7 150GB DOES seem decent enough. But then, 256kbps SHOULD have got 37GB limit.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 12, 2009)

In which sense is this UNLIMITED PLAN then? ;?

These ****ing ISP can't even give us unlimited plans when people in the world are getting umlimited 6 mbps!! Bullshit man!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Better than this crap is local broadband available near my house.
> 
> Hathway has 128KBPS unlimited, and atleast _they_ allow you to REALLY stay unlimited.
> 
> ...



Yup I am on Hathway 256kbps unlimited plan which costs me Rs.730/- including taxes and everything!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 12, 2009)

and if they count upload also then


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Quite expensive.

My friend has Hathway 128kbps Unlimited for Rs. 333 including taxes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

@Gautham 324GB??Lolumad??
I guess my downloaded data for 6 months doesn't sum up to be that much.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Thats because you don't utilise your broadband fully.

In my peak days, I used to go 60GB/month using just BSNL H500.


----------



## Coool (Feb 12, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Oh but i dont use airtel



Same here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bunch of ****ing idiots. Do they even realize the meaning of the word 'unlimited'? Guess the only unlimited thing these people can give are false promises.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 12, 2009)

WTF


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 12, 2009)

Its called UL but still a cap...        ooh less speed what an idea.... 

technically one can sue...

A person paid for xxKbps UL.... The company committed to it.If the company is not giving it then they will be sued. If this was elsewhere it be murder.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2009)

What the hell?  This really sucks...


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

Completely unfair
That way it's neither UL nor they are providing claimed speed. So a valid case to be sent to TRAI as well as Consumer Court.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

I would Boycott Airtel Broadband completely and advise you all to do so
Lets Mass boycott airtel, then they would loose all their connections
this is make them realize their mistake

This data caps on Unlimited plans won't be tolerated


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2009)

Pathetic. I got an UL 1mb new connection just last month. Now, I have called in for disconnection. Time to look for some other.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> Pathetic. I got an UL 1mb new connection just last month. Now, I have called in for disconnection. Time to look for some other.



ROFL. I guess it was only a few days back that you were bragging about it on IRC ? 

BSNL H500 looks better now ? 

I am still able to download a lot. These guys throttle speed per individual connection. So I work around by running several downloads at the same time. Works really well, as long as downloads are all resumable.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

^^
Is 150 GB insufficient for you? What's your HDD space, 1000 TB?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, ffs. I am blasting all possible CC people I am able to get on phone. "Forget movies and music and what not, think it from a perspective of a Linux user. WTF man!  Think about the distros you download for testing, the updates on the stable ones, the bug reports...and so, on and on, omfg, pure BS." that's what I told them.

And not to forget, the daily online gaming ritual. shize! This is cutting deep and it hurts bad.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

^^
o-O


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey is this REALLY CONFIRMED ???? If yes in Blore I am calling a Discon right away.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> Yeah, ffs. I am blasting all possible CC people I am able to get on phone. "Forget movies and music and what not, think it from a perspective of a Linux user. WTF man!  Think about the distros you download for testing, the updates on the stable ones, the bug reports...and so, on and on, omfg, pure BS." that's what I told them.
> 
> And not to forget, the daily online gaming ritual. shize! This is cutting deep and it hurts bad.


+1
But it is no use blasting the CC people...they keep disconnecting the line...


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can you Guys Post the SOURCE PLZ >>???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2009)

Holy Cow! I was just thinking of jumping on the Airtel bandwagon but this news just took me back. Am better off with MTNL NU for now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^As of now, unless you want to game, nothing beats BSNL H500.

For gaming, local cable operators offer _the_ best pings ever.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Can you Guys Post the SOURCE PLZ >>???


It is confirmed dead sure in Bangalore, I called up CC and it's an affirmation.


----------



## RChandan (Feb 12, 2009)

^ There are many people who'll be ignorant enough to continue with us outrageously devised schemes, one which are made with the sole purpose of cheating consumers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> It is confirmed dead sure in Bangalore, I called up CC and it's an affirmation.


Comeon, why a sissy ? Did you threaten them with lawsuits ? Did you shout at them ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

^^and yeah they are doing this for "fair play"  Everyone should get internet


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Then ask them to lower price from Rs. 2222 to Rs. 1500 for their so called "unlimited" 1MBPS.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

^^get rich or fcuking die with 15GB limit ! *

* there is always a catch


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

**update*:*

everyone is welcome on IRC to see Hitboxx getting pwned by airtel CC women LIVE right NOW


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 12, 2009)

I demand some |337 p0rn DVDs to be sent to me with my bill to compensate for this sh!.t.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 12, 2009)

*hehe aitel net suxx..nothing beats BSNL H500...my usage around 80GB @ 2Mbps (260KB/S Max including freetime) ..now airtel users already have slow speed...now again slowing is a bad idea

bsnl ul750 may be good alternative for the sufferers here*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

H750 SUCKS.

Hathway is MUCH MUCH better if you want the slow 256kbps internet for gaming.

I know guys with dual internet plans, who keep a gaming (slow speed low ping) cable internet line along with a BSNL H500c plan (1.5GB limit, free phone, no rental, NU).


NOTE: H500 is 2.5GB limit while H500c is 1.5GB limit but with zero rental for phones. I personally prefer H500 because 1.5GB is too less for casual youtube during daytime.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2009)

It is NOT 150gb for 1mb, it is just 50. And I think I have already used (more than)half of it. That's it then. I won't turn off my downloads until March 4 then, and be it 1mb or 512kb I will wriggle out all the juice possible of this pathetic ISP in the remaining time and say bye bye!


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 12, 2009)

wow,i joined airtel after having problems with MTNL in October......I am happy with connection and my speed has never dropped....
maybe because my general per-mth usage would be btw 2-3gb.........Lets see if this thing happens to me as well....


----------



## nix (Feb 12, 2009)

i think its a check against piracy. for normal browsing, 15 gb should be sufficient.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2009)

nix said:


> i think its a check against piracy. for normal browsing, 15 gb should be sufficient.



Um...What?
What about gamers, Linux users who want to try multiple distros, etc....


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

nix said:


> i think its a check against piracy. for normal browsing, 15 gb should be sufficient.


what about Youtube freaks?

these youtube is also coming in HD


----------



## Power UP (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads  up. And here i was having trouble deciding which one to go, Airtel or bsnl.
Much easier to choose now


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

Guys, Lets not HIT the *PANIC **button and let us get an official confirmatrion from airtel in this regard. *I dont't belive any company can do this  to their customers. 

Airtel landline sells because of the broadband. BB gone and they'll have to pack up the shop. ,


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

nix said:


> i think its a check against piracy. for normal browsing, 15 gb should be sufficient.


lolwut? Piracy is slandered in name of everything.



abhi1301 said:


> Guys, Lets not HIT the *PANIC **button and let us get an official confirmatrion from airtel in this regard. *I dont't belive any company can do this  to their customers.
> 
> Airtel landline sells because of the broadband. BB gone and they'll have to pack up the shop. ,


did ju read Hitboxx's reply in this thread. He confirmed it from CC.


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Thanks for the heads up. And here i was having trouble deciding which one to go, Airtel or bsnl.
> Much easier to choose now


 

Buddy Hold your horses for a while. and let it be official .. till then BOLO *CYBER CAFE ZINDABAAD*  ( maybe a few days in hand )



T159 said:


> lolwut? Piracy is slandered in name of everything.
> 
> 
> did ju read Hitboxx's reply in this thread. He confirmed it from CC.


 

Is CC word an Official confirmation ?/? I really doubt it .. moreover in such situation I would feel the best thing to do is rely on *official release only *a company cannot conceal such matters from customer and will have to keep us all informed that this is waat they'll do in case we exeed the DL limit.. So chillax


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

Now nobody would take crappy broadband service of airtel, it sucks big time!

this is spread all over the web:
*www.google.co.in/search?q=airtel+fair+usage+policy


spead the new, let people know about this sh!t policy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't even move to some other ISP pwnd bad!
Fcuk you Airtel. Pings on urban terror are horrible 400 these days. They gimme good speeds but pathetic pings. :despair:  Hafta suffer Look at other countries, broadband is unlimited. People there dunno what's data cap. Here in India ISPs are going back to stone age.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 12, 2009)

We need to DO something instead of just sit around and complain. I'd suggest doing what this guys says:


> By the way, Airtel told me that they will resolve my complaint by 1:30 PM today and I haven't heard from them yet. Will keep this group posted on the responses I get from them.
> 
> In the meantime people, let's get this to the mainstream media and tell them how Airtel is out to screw their own customers. They won't even flinch till someone starts talking bad about them and till the shareholders take notice.
> 
> ...


I already blogged about it!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

kalpik said:


> We need to DO something instead of just sit around and complain. I'd suggest doing what this guys says:
> I already blogged about it!


+1
I would be writing about this on my blog!


----------



## josephcs (Feb 12, 2009)

Limits on an Unlimited Connection?   Crap!

My Home 500 is better with Night Unlimited.. I download at the rate of 1GB per hour (2-8am)..


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

Blogged about this


----------



## VD17 (Feb 12, 2009)

I noticed that they have not yet introduced this for the Delhi circle. I just checked Delhi and Karnataka and the rates in both of them are different. Plus Karnataka has that line about the fair use policy but the Delhi page doesn't. I didn't check any other state's page so dont know if Delhi has been left out by mistake or if its only binding on karnataka.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

I will blog soon, need a good script and bashing setup for that


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope that they don't enforce this unfair policy on people using Mobile Office unlimited plan(still getting 499 plan, though not available to new users), else I won't be able to download more than 2.5GB per month.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 12, 2009)

WTF.Have they gone insane or whatIf this is indeed going to happen then BYE BYE Airtel for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> It is NOT 150gb for 1mb, it is just 50. And I think I have already used (more than)half of it. That's it then. I won't turn off my downloads until March 4 then, and be it 1mb or 512kb I will wriggle out all the juice possible of this pathetic ISP in the remaining time and say bye bye!


50GB? You kidding me? On a 1 meg unlimited line that would be poof in just a few days.


----------



## Biplav (Feb 12, 2009)

Somebody please tell me- How can a plan be called "UNLIMITED" and have a limit to data transfer?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 12, 2009)

VD17 said:


> I noticed that they have not yet introduced this for the Delhi circle. I just checked Delhi and Karnataka and the rates in both of them are different. Plus Karnataka has that line about the fair use policy but the Delhi page doesn't. I didn't check any other state's page so dont know if Delhi has been left out by mistake or if its only binding on karnataka.


Yes. I've noticed the same. My connection is not being capped yet, though i HAVE exceeded the quota.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

submitted it to digg
let the whole world know

*Digg this:*
Digg - Airtel Fair Usage Policy Limits on Unimited Broadband


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Pwn Airtel...pwn them till they close their shop or remove the data cap.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 12, 2009)

good thing i changed from Airtel 2 MTNL!!!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Hey is this REALLY CONFIRMED ???? If yes in Blore I am calling a Discon right away.


From what i heard its implemented in all metro cities.



Biplav said:


> Somebody please tell me- How can a plan be called "UNLIMITED" and have a limit to data transfer?


Now that's an Indian ISP Plan, sucks donkey ****!! (Sorry for using such language but this has gone way beyond everything).



mavihs said:


> good thing i changed from Airtel 2 MTNL!!!!


If MTNL comes to know about this, i think even they will follow it. At the end companies will make profit by implementing such policies leaving customers badly screwed.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 12, 2009)

this is complete nonsense....

glad i have H500 plan from BSNL ... my usage for this month is already 14.5GB...

BSNL is such a darling


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 12, 2009)

Digg it and let the world know how much airtel sucks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks god, no such thing in Lucknow . Confirmed by a friend working in Airtel BB as a manager.

Although I use BSNL broadband, but I looked upon it & my usage never exceeds  more then 20 GB in a month. But then again, I am not a into online gaming, very little youtube usage etc


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

Good strategy by Airtel to gain more customers for their 1 mbps connection.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 12, 2009)

Confirmed just now from Airtel CC in Hyderabad. They are saying this is a government order and the plan is that you can download 15GB with full 256Kbps speed and after that the speed will be reduced to half ie 128Kbps and this is implemented throughout the country and across all plans


----------



## Mystic (Feb 12, 2009)

After this *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107103?


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 12, 2009)

what the hell? sucks man...


----------



## Rohit Setia (Feb 12, 2009)

My plan is of 250 DSL + combo pack Night Top Up ....Can anyone tell me what will be my limit of downloading ? It's unlimited from 8 P.m. to 8 a.m. means 12 hours a day...


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 12, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Yes. I've noticed the same. My connection is not being capped yet, though i HAVE exceeded the quota.



How do i check "how mch I'ave downloaded" in airtel?


Am currently on 256kbps. Does that mean after 15GB my speed wud b reduced to 128kbps?


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^^^ yes that's right after 15 gb of DL + UL .. your speed will be KHACCCH 128 kbps only

*All the airtel Users PLZ GUYS >> LODGE AS MANY COMPLAINS AS POSSIBLE to airtel , also escalate it to the nodal officers, I recently spoke to the CC and the guy gave me a stat that arnd 64% of airtel internet customer base is BB so if we all call it off .. maaannnn it's dukaan band for them So PLZ  DO ESCALATE 

++ This limit is on total transaction i.e. DL+UL= 15 gb (for a 256 kbps plan user)  *


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2009)

TATA indicom broadband has been doing it for quite some time. in a 256kbps conn the moment you cross 12 gigs you speed will come down crashing to 20-50kbps.
this happened for quite a few months on trot, n thats when i realized their jack assness.
i shifted to Rel wimax ...
the only difference with airtel is they v now announced it thru their CC


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

Rohit Setia said:


> My plan is of 250 DSL + combo pack Night Top Up ....Can anyone tell me what will be my limit of downloading ? It's unlimited from 8 P.m. to 8 a.m. means 12 hours a day...


Where do you stay? It would be best if you call up the Airtel CC and ask them. Better confirm and then use.


----------



## unni (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't believe this is happening. I was planning to shift from TataIndicom 256kbps unlimited to Airtel by the end of this month. Better apply for BSNL tomorrow itself. Otherwise, you will have to now wait for months to get a connection.


----------



## Rohit Setia (Feb 12, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Where do you stay? It would be best if you call up the Airtel CC and ask them. Better confirm and then use.



I stay in New Delhi...

I have called them but they said it's totally free n unlimited...I think they r not aware of this fact yet...


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 12, 2009)

Kya main koe sapna dekh raha hun. 
Ghor Kalyug


----------



## amol48 (Feb 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Quite expensive.
> 
> My friend has Hathway 128kbps Unlimited for Rs. 333 including taxes.



Are you sure? In which area does he live? I live in kothrud. 128kpbs UL costs around Rs.500 bucks here.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 12, 2009)

WTF??!! I read in some post that this is Govt. order!! Has the Govt. gone crazy??!! Internet is the backbone and lifeline of everything.. how can Govt. throttle the use of "oxygen"?!

Can't you all guys file a PIL or something? Complain to TRAI..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Do the Rang De Basanti act!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Do the Rang De Basanti act!


Kill the minister or Hijack a Radio Station....
OR 
Both?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

^^
Kidnap the minister,hijack the radio station and ask for 4Mbps Unlimited for 500 Rs/Month or the Minister would be found in the ruins of Kabul next day.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 12, 2009)

Mystic said:


> After this *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107103?



That's what they have decided upon. I made that thread so that Members from Kolkata can have a FACE2FACE discussion with the TRAI members. BUT NOOO. NO ONE BOTHERED and so here is their solution : CAP THE UNLIMITED TO PROVIDE BANDWITH 2 ALL

do we really dont have enough bandwidth???


----------



## mavihs (Feb 13, 2009)

@Ecstasy
Both!!!!

wat a sad day 4 Indians!!!!


----------



## pulkit_aga (Feb 13, 2009)

its really shameful when we are talking about 3g and new technology etc,this broadband is becoming a narrowband.
instead of progressing we are regressing in internet use and its spread.
guess this proves darwins evolution theory wrong atleast in case of internet in India.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^It's called fair usage ! I mean they will save that bandwidth to reach the poor. Its for a noble cause...we all should be proud of the selfless effort of service providers. Jai India 



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> That's what they have decided upon. I made that thread so that Members from Kolkata can have a FACE2FACE discussion with the TRAI members. BUT NOOO. NO ONE BOTHERED and so here is their solution : CAP THE UNLIMITED TO PROVIDE BANDWITH 2 ALL
> 
> do we really dont have enough bandwidth???


Bandwidth is narrowed down due to the upcoming scam footage


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2009)

Come to think about it, limiting bandwidth isn't that bad either. ISPs have to pay according to per TB to the Internet Backbones & DNS servers. So, this way they pay the same amount to the DNS servers but make it available to many users. Think from the point of view of someone not among us & who is deprived of Internet so far.

They should make new cost rules. Rs 500+tax for 512 kbps with 40 GB cap & Rs 900 for 512 kbps unlimited.

Like I asked many of you guys before, what is it that you use internet this much for? I mean, come to think about me.....40 GB is also overkill, I don't download that much (not much piracy actually).

If you are a linux user who downloads new  Distro to try, well,...then get an hold on what you use. I have seen many Linux users jumping to a new distribution even before they finish learning a distribution. You upgrade your application without looking at the change log, do you actually need that minor upgrade which comes out everyday?

If you are into beta testing, coding community etc, then pay a bit more & get better connection. You are a minority of people among airtel users.

Don't ask for unlimited resources, instead find how much work can you get out of limited resources. I still remember how much work my Senior in Delhi's office used to do on a 17" CRT which I wasn't able to do on a 19" LCD due to lack of knowledge.

What is happening is very easy to understand. ISPs don't want us to pirate much. How about a test? For the next 1 month, don't download any pirated content like a T.V show, Movies etc (unless U have some subscription). If you are into Linux distributions then before downloading a new application or distribution, sit, read the change log & see if you actually need it. To read news from sites like Engadget, use a RSS reader so that you can read all the news instead of going to the actual site. Now, put a bandwidth meter & see how much have u downloaded in 30 days.

We don't get speedy Internet on mobile phone, but if you know how to use the resources efficiently then even 120 kbps EDGE (typical vodafone speed in lucknow) is also enough. Browse using Opera Mini, use Opera mini for reading the RSS, Chat using Slick (too hard to type on a keyboard for long though) & see how it saves bandwidth.

You guys are lucky to have broadband today, some of us oldies uses to visit 3ds Max, Photoshop & Adobe premiere forums on Dial up once ., we used to study with far less leisure then you are having today. I remember, there was a time when I actually went to a library to gather information about Nuclear Fission reactor for my class 12 school project, how many of you do it now?


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^i hope you understand that there is a thin line between deception and welfare

NOTE: Guess what I didn't hav my own PC until second year of Engg. In total I have 2 PCs now. And then got internet in third year of Engg. I used to go to cyber cafe before if ever need arose.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2009)

GX , thats BS.. . Thx
I want my unlimited to be unlimited.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have a major problem with some data cap if they reduce the prices. But if they continue with the same prices then I may better kick em in teh arse and move to some other ISP.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok....I changed my mind, Sue them in Consumer court for claiming to provide Unlimited Data plan, but still imposing a limit on it. Either call it Limited or don't do this at all.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

^ LOL 

in one of the earlier posts it was mentioned that this (inhumane act of limiting the unlimited  ) is a govt. order...so will BSNL too implement this ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

Government order? I don't think so. If it was, there should have been a proper notification. I reckon AirTel is just using the govt's name to convince customers that they'll face the same scenario even if they switch ISPs.


----------



## kin.vachhani (Feb 13, 2009)

this is bull****


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Government order? I don't think so. If it was, there should have been a proper notification. I reckon AirTel is just using the govt's name to convince customers that they'll face the same scenario even if they switch ISPs.


I second that. Just visited the TRAI site and the latest post is 11th feb in which *HAIRTAIL & GOOFIE (*AIRTEL & SIFY) have pproposed to be allowed to use this. so as of now the matter is that doing the shame ful act is not only shameful but also *ILLEAGAL*
 *www.trai.gov.in/ConsultationPapers_content.asp

WE can actually file a consumer forum case. I am going to assk for a official document intimating this right away and just go FILE a PIL folks from B'lore wake up and JOin the Cause you can PM me if intersted In the PIL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

Dilli dil walon ki. We still have unlimited plans


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Come to think about it, limiting bandwidth isn't that bad either. ISPs have to pay according to per TB to the Internet Backbones & DNS servers. So, this way they pay the same amount to the DNS servers but make it available to many users. Think from the point of view of someone not among us & who is deprived of Internet so far.
> 
> They should make new cost rules. Rs 500+tax for 512 kbps with 40 GB cap & Rs 900 for 512 kbps unlimited.
> 
> ...


We ARE paying for *unlimited* connections!! If the ISP cannot support unlimited connections, its a lack on their infrastructure planning. Its not the fault of the user. I paid for an unlimited connection, ill use it 24/7/365. You want to implement caps, lower the connection cost. As simple as that.


----------



## multi (Feb 13, 2009)

iinfi said:


> *TATA indicom broadband has been doing it for quite some time. in a 256kbps conn the moment you cross 12 gigs you speed will come down crashing to 20-50kbps.*
> this happened for quite a few months on trot, n thats when i realized their jack assness.
> i shifted to Rel wimax ...
> the only difference with airtel is they v now announced it thru their CC



I am  using  their service  from last  2 year , never  got  such  forced  throttle  downgrade .

I  am  with  384 UL  &  my  monthly  UL + DL  total  comes around  195 GB /month  & that  too  each  month  .  Even  before  it  was  with  256  UL  , I maxed  out  all , still not  got  degraded  or  even  warned  by  them  .

although  I  am  not  supporting  it  but  look  wht  other  world  also  getting  it  so  stop  whining 


> Since June, Time Warner Cable has *forced Beaumont customers to choose from one of four monthly caps: 5, 10, 20, or 40GB. Pricing plans range from $29.95 a month for a 5GB cap and 768Kbps download speeds to $54.90 for a 40GB cap at 15Mbps. And if you exceed your cap, you're charged an extra $1 per gigabyte.*
> Time Warner announced the expansion of this "trial" during yesterday's quarterly earnings call, but it did not specify which cities would be affected.
> Meanwhile, Charter has told _Broadband Reports_ that it will soon update its Acceptable Use Policy to include "residential bandwidth consumption thresholds" - aka caps. Users *whose service runs at speeds of 15Mbps or slower will be capped at 100GB a month, and those at 15 to 25Mbps will be capped at 250GB*.
> 
> ...


*www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/06/charter_and_time_warner_bandwidth_caps/

and  how about this  Telstra Aussie monopoly ISP with same tactic  


> *Gamer hit with $6000 Bigpond bill*
> 
> 
> *WHEN Justin Cavanagh decided to play online games with his mates over the Christmas break he didn't realise his actions would cost him thousands of dollars.*
> ...


*www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24942175-15306,00.html


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2009)

wtf, no pdf file is viewable/downloadable. on that page, why these govt sites suck so much ???


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^^^ Well it's viewable atleast from IE6 .. can't abt other browsers( don have any in office) 

@ MUlti : I bet they are well informed bout the download cap


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, works with IE6. but still wtf ! here i am struggling with my site to work with multiple browser and these govt sotes dont give a damn abt that.

read the PDF and this is what Aircrap has suggested 



> Also the service providers should be free to implement fair usage policy and restrict the
> few bandwidth huggers’ from the pack who deteriorate the experience of the majority
> normal users



Direct link to PDF *www.trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/trai/upload/ConsultationPapers/167/Bharti.pdf


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2009)

*Wicked, 105 views when I saw, and 104 Replies!!!!!!!*

PS-Hate AIRTEL for this!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

@above : looks like you dont know the digit forum theorem : Views = Replies + 1


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2009)

LOLz, but this is crap. Just when I thought about getting an UL, it's not UL anymore, atleast half of it.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Come to think about it, limiting bandwidth isn't that bad either. ISPs have to pay according to per TB to the Internet Backbones & DNS servers. So, this way they pay the same amount to the DNS servers but make it available to many users. Think from the point of view of someone not among us & who is deprived of Internet so far.
> .......................................




DUDE ,,,No offense but r u russian or something ???? coz even they don't use ""bandwidth rationing"" and u went gr8 lengths supporting this move....... 

anyway had my share of laugh for today .... Unlimited Plans subject to limits of 2 gigs only !!!!!!!!! JAI HO


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I don't have a major problem with some data cap if they reduce the prices. But if they continue with the same prices then *I may better kick em in teh arse and move to some other ISP.*



MTNL mein aapka swagat hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

^^
ussi se toh bhaag ke aaya hun. I'm thinking of getting TATA 115 Kbps dialup. At least it's unlimited.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

kalpik said:


> We ARE paying for *unlimited* connections!! If the ISP cannot support unlimited connections, its a lack on their infrastructure planning. Its not the fault of the user. I paid for an unlimited connection, ill use it 24/7/365. You want to implement caps, lower the connection cost. As simple as that.


Exactly, why should we pay the cost of "Unlimited Plan" and have caps on it. Best to lower the price of the plans and then introduce this stupid policy of theirs.

Btw, if its really a govt. order/policy then i think MTNL will also soon follow it and the rest as well. :/


----------



## joyceanblue (Feb 13, 2009)

if they want to implement something like "fair usage" its fine with me, i got no problem.. but at the same time i want to see a little transparency in airtel's policies as well. i mean are they losing money in broadband business? while rest of the world is giving speed in mbps at the same price and that too unlimited plans, they are still stuck to 256kbps and they want to cap that too? so for some weird reason completely unknown to me and my fellow members here , providing broadband is more expensive in india for isps than rest of the world? i just want to know the real reason behind it. fine if they are losing money they have every right to do that. no one is in a business to lose money.. but if they just want to exploit this horrible horrible condition of broadband infra and providers and they want to suck their customers dry, i got a problem with that. what we need is a mass protest, a large no. of ppl moving to mtnl or tata or any other isp


----------



## VD17 (Feb 14, 2009)

You have to give it to them, you know... these people really know the nuances of the english language well... They have set such a perfect precedent for a thing called IRONY by capping unltd plans and calling it "fair usage policy"

ps: you wont believe how badly i'm restraining myself from putting in some "flowery" words in my text...


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2009)

^^Yeah *Fair Usage Policy* for *Technically Challenged* people in front of *daredevil* government


----------



## vaithy (Feb 14, 2009)

1.If the Govt issued any such order, BSNL and MTNL have to implement it first, then only afterwards private players followed.2.So far no such order exist /received by BSNL. If what Airtel people are saying true, and BSNL receive such order later, it has two choice. It had to lower the price of say UL (home)750 / or give a discount of 20 or 30% to the customer who has not  exceed the limit prescribed by them. Instead of lowering the price this is the easiest part to be implement. In such way both parties will be a satisfied users. Thus they who want to download unlimited can continued to do so long. Both some users may prefer to take the discount when they are not having any demanding downloads with them.

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## kalpik (Feb 14, 2009)

I completely agree with this guy.


> Whoa, what's going on with Airtel here? Have they lost their mind??
> 
> So they get Rs.999+tax and PROMISE me unlimited usage @384kbps right? Now how in the hell do they figure that I "abuse" (or, "hug", to use their term) bandwidth when I am using what I was promised?
> Is it just me or could it be that they are backing down from their claims? Godamned Airtel must've known what plans their infrastructure can support before promising a speed and not make promises(I mean the TOS) they can't keep.
> ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

So is BSNL better or MTNL? I'm planning on a 512KBPS or 1MBPS UL plan. Max I can shell out is Rs. 1700 a month though.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

Whatever people say/write on forum i doubt if Airtel people will give a sh1t about it..


----------



## kalpik (Feb 14, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Whatever people say/write on forum i doubt if Airtel people will give a sh1t about it..


They do! they have taken down all references of fair usage policy from their website.. Im also bugging them constantly by sending them mails asking about the policy.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2009)

kalpik said:


> They do! they have taken down all references of fair usage policy from their website.. Im also bugging them constantly by sending them mails asking about the policy.


Wow!
Its actually working, glad we not dealing with BSNL
else, no body would have listened


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 14, 2009)

*
i guess all unlimited connection of all indian isp gonna be irritated by this limitation soon...very bad thing...this is like forcing a linux user to use windoz*


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

^^+999...

BTW please tell me about the MTNL and BSNL plans, please.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 14, 2009)

is the rule applied as of now in mumbai??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 14, 2009)

^^*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> So is BSNL better or MTNL? I'm planning on a 512KBPS or 1MBPS UL plan. Max I can shell out is Rs. 1700 a month though.


Do you have both of them available in your area?  I doubt that. Anyway for your budget, on MTNL, you would need to shell out Rs. 1,599 for 512 Kbps unlimited line.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Wat about MTNL, which one is more reliable among the two?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

I was talking about MTNL itself. I am on MTNL NU 849 scheme since last year & a half. It's been rock solid in terms of stability. The only real problem is to get the TriBand connection & the delays involved in it. People have to wait endlessly till they finally get their connection. But once you get it & everything is stable then you won't have a single issue. Downtimes are very very low (next to nil). The only problem I had in all this time of usage was only recently when there was a damage to some MTNL telephone lines in our area & they took a freaking week to fix it up. That too can't be considered a server fault as it's more of a physical disconnection. Apart from that it's been consistent.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Do you have both of them available in your area?  I doubt that. Anyway for your budget, on MTNL, you would need to shell out Rs. 1,599 for 512 Kbps unlimited line.


No, after I replied, I saw that u had replied in the time being, that's y MTNL thingy.

BTW, I checked BSNL's plan, it's cheaper than MTNL(1599) and Airtel(1499) for the 512KBPS UL plan only at 1399.

So, thinking of getting that soon.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> is the rule applied as of now in mumbai??


Their policy is to start with all "metro cities" so YES.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Their policy is to start with all "metro cities" so YES.


In that case I'm moving to Patna/Bihar.


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 16, 2009)

@ ^^^^^^^^ .. this is not the *RULE * yet... it's just a proposal . can chek previous posts.. 

@ kalpik : I am working on the same lines, i've bugged them to the core . wrote off to the nodal officer. complained about a CSE who has not raised a feedback after me askingf him to do that very specifically... and yes I am in Blore and no caps applied on me yet  though my usage is already 27 gb in thius month


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 16, 2009)

No point in comparing MTNL and BSNL as they are almost the same company. MTNL provide services in Delhi and MUmbai only and here you won't get BSNL.and elsewhere in country MTNL is not there.


----------



## karmanya (Feb 16, 2009)

im on a 256 line, already downloaded 20 gigs this month- my speeds are still the same.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

Mabe it'll start next month. So download all you can this month itself.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2009)

A Limited Unlimited Plan
What a laugh
Will have to meter my bandwidth to find out how this affects me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

^^If they can call 64kbps as boradband


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2009)

I will hit 50GB in another 5 hours for a 10day meter, let's see.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

> ^^If they can call 64kbps as boradband


They can call this fair huh!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> No, after I replied, I saw that u had replied in the time being, that's y MTNL thingy.
> 
> BTW, I checked BSNL's plan, it's cheaper than MTNL(1599) and Airtel(1499) for the 512KBPS UL plan only at 1399.
> 
> So, thinking of getting that soon.



Bhai sahab Delhi mein BSNL kahan se aagaya?
Delhi and Mumbai mein MTNL chalta hai.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2009)

The day is not far when we will need a separate dictionary for India. Even 'unlimited' is limited. I wonder how would they define "God" and "Government".


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> The day is not far when we will need a separate dictionary for India. Even 'unlimited' is limited. I wonder how would they define "God" and "Government".



GOD = Sachin Tendulkar
Government = Shiv Sena


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

blogged:
*t.webofgoo.com/2009/02/17/airtels-narrow-broadband-policy-how-to-rip-a-customer/


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just about to apply for an Airtel connection (finally available in my locality) and I see this cr@p... 
Well, 849NU MTNL FTW!!  (atleast for now  )


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 17, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Bhai sahab Delhi mein BSNL kahan se aagaya?
> Delhi and Mumbai mein MTNL chalta hai.


Wasn't aware sry.

Tab toh airtel hi best choice hai, cuz MTNL's service AFAIK is not satisfactory.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 17, 2009)

@comp@ddict
i'm using MTNL & its services hav improved a lot(seriously)!!!!!
Also u get a really good speed of 2mbps on a regular plan....i'm using 256kps unlimited plan & i get speed of upto 2mbps!!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 18, 2009)

mavihs said:


> @comp@ddicti'm using 256kps unlimited plan & i get speed of upto 2mbps!!!



BE AWARE! BE VERY AWARE!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2009)

So has Airtel implemented it already?


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol what if all this is just a "prank" from Airtel company and tomorrow they would say "taddaaa we were just kidding... "


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 18, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> So is BSNL better or MTNL? I'm planning on a 512KBPS or 1MBPS UL plan. Max I can shell out is Rs. 1700 a month though.



Dude there is no competition between the two. MTNL only operates in Delhi and Mumbai. BSNL operates in rest of India.



comp@ddict said:


> Wasn't aware sry.
> 
> Tab toh airtel hi best choice hai, cuz MTNL's service AFAIK is not satisfactory.


You have one big problem of lack of information, don't you?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 18, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Wasn't aware sry.
> 
> Tab toh airtel hi best choice hai, cuz MTNL's service AFAIK is not satisfactory.



MTNL is good.I havent faced any problems.I am using it for the last 2 years or so.


----------



## din (Feb 18, 2009)

Limits on unlimited connection ? WOW, what an idea !!!!!!

Using BSNL and VSNL unlimited connections, I really hope they do not implement such nice ideas  !


----------



## confused!! (Feb 18, 2009)

How to measure downloads volume???


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 18, 2009)

Use bitmeter ^^^

Thnx gaurav btw.


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Feb 20, 2009)

here is the link for the unfair usage policy

*www.airtel.in/applications/xm/Fair_Usage_Policy.pdf

finally now its official and public


----------



## BlackScorpion (Feb 20, 2009)

Infering from the Airtel Fair Usage Policy it is understandable that :-

1."a small number of users" are those who use more than a mere 10-13% of data usage.
2. "A generous usage level is" = 10-13% data usage. 
3. Slow speeds 128/256/384kbps can impair Airtel's network performance.
4. A data usage of more than 10-13% will result in customer being penalised by reduced speeds by upto 50%.

In the age of Gbps and Mbps, Airtel reduction of speeds by 50% in 128/246/348kbps plans that impairs Airtel's network performance, it is safe to conclude that Airtel is unfit to provide ISP service in India.

Airtel has no right to be a internet traffic cop


----------



## mavihs (Feb 21, 2009)

Good thing i changed!!!
this is such a sad thing Airtel is doing!!! 

In the age of Gbps and Mbps, Airtel reduction of speeds by 50% in 128/246/348kbps plans that impairs Airtel's network performance, it is safe to conclude that Airtel is unfit to provide ISP service in India.

+1


----------



## sysmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^As of now, unless you want to game, nothing beats BSNL H500.
> 
> For gaming, local cable operators offer _the_ best pings ever.



I completely agree with u. I m having absolutely no probs downloading Movies and Music files from BSNL. Awesome Speed....

Who Cares about Customer Care PPl unless u land up in some kinda trouble with the Connection..

Till Now a happy BSNL BB Customer..


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 21, 2009)

BlackScorpion said:


> Infering from the Airtel Fair Usage Policy it is understandable that :-
> 
> 1."a small number of users" are those who use more than a mere 10-13% of data usage.
> 2. "A generous usage level is" = 10-13% data usage.
> ...


Wow, what a way to conclude !! Nice one.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2009)

Guys, check out, they don't have the previous plans any more...removed everything...
check d screenshots

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31237_v6y0u/BBTopUp.JPG

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31236_58imx/BBPlan.JPG


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

Airtel's Fcuk You Policy !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2009)

as some one said here ....


if they cant even provide a 20% of the bandwidth to the end user.,.... then they surely dont fit to provide internet in india....

they cant spend on large servers.. routers.. etc... so in oder keep everything running ... i think some assh0le would have gave this STUPID idea ....

guys... lets start to protest... place ur connection under safe surrender mode... in which u will lhave to pay only 200 rs a month... and ur connection would nt be cut...

let them realise that we dont like thier evil plans...

or say lets turn to other ISPlike hathway , bsnl , mtnl , tata.....


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

/*  ^ whats with the weird font mate ! even if u type out in normal fonts, we will all read it...*/


i've said it earlier ... i say it again : BSNL best hai mere liye 

hope these BSNL guys dont fcuk up like AIRTEL...


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

^^hi
Just to clarify. If you say BSNL best hai mere liye and do nothing when other ISP starts applying these policies then woh din door nahi jab BSNL bhi Fair Usage Policy use karna shuru kar dega.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 21, 2009)

Just sent this to the NCR Nodal officer:


> Hi!
> 
> Please refer the attached email conversation for your reference. This is regarding the "Fair" Usage Policy Airtel has come up woth recently (as mentioned in various tarrif plans and also *airtel.in/applications/xm/Fair_Usage_Policy.pdf ). I am really shocked to see that an ISP of such high repute can act in such an irresponsible manner! Can you please explain to me the following:
> 
> ...



Just got a reply:


> Dear Mr.  Kalpik,
> 
> Having  gone  through the details of your case, we understand your concern.
> We  have  always tried to ensure that our customers get the same feeling of
> ...



WTF! ???


----------



## snubbed (Feb 21, 2009)

What an answer !!! That Nodal guy is awesome.


----------



## VD17 (Feb 21, 2009)

lol.. they probably have an if-then-else algorithm implemented in their email auto repliers...


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 21, 2009)

@kalpik

Could be a bot.. automated? Like <Reply this to any message longer than 100 words>..
Come to think of it, that message could apply in virtually all cases! 

Or maybe the guy there doesnt know what to reply and is perhaps relaying it to the concerned department..


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

Utter flattery and deceptive illusionary quackery from Airphail !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2009)

Told you so...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2009)

@Kalpik, I think its auto reply...wait 1-2 more days if not fowd. d mail again to nodal officer...and keep the "appellate authoroty", Shailesh Kamtak (appellate.west@airtel.in) in CC.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 21, 2009)

Instead of cribbing here, all you Hairtel customers who have been affected must stand together against it and protest it.

The Nodal officer is not going to listen because this decision is going to profit them and that poor officer does not want to loose his job by supporting an anonymous customer like you.

All of you should mass-disconnect from your Hairtel and get service from a different provider.

Remember what Kishore Biyani of Future Group / Big Bazaar(BB) did when Nestle provided its products to rivals of BB at much lower costs than BB? Instead of cribbing about it and wasting time with Indian Laws, The Great Biyani simply removed all Nestle Products from BB and thus Nestle's sales plunged.

Show the company who IS the God--Service provider or the CUSTOMER.

Offtopic:
This is a reason I don't like to deal with "brands". Whenever you need real hep from their support desk, all you get is dumb call-center guys who can just say "I will forward your complaint to the concerned department", or you have useless auto-responders.

Also, it is difficult to make your voice heard by them. With my local guy, a phone call is more than sufficient. I can directly get in touch with the field guy and he can solve my problems very quickly.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 21, 2009)

No.. Actually that reply was from CC, not nodal officer.. I got a call from the nodal office.. I blasted the female.. And asked her to explain the policy to me.. First she said there is no such policy.. Then when i asked her to check airtel.in, she just went quiet for 2 mins.. and then said can i call you back on this? lol!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 21, 2009)

kalpik said:


> No.. Actually that reply was from CC, not nodal officer.. I got a call from the nodal office.. I blasted the female.. And asked her to explain the policy to me.. First she said there is no such policy.. Then when i asked her to check airtel.in, she just went quiet for 2 mins.. and then said can i call you back on this? lol!


I am sometimes jealous of these call center guyz.
They know nothing except parroting...but still they manage to draw decent salary.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sad thing that Airtel is doing. My only concern is suppose most of us Airtel users shift to MTNL etc, what is the probability that MTNL wud not start this FAIR USAGE CRAP?

Further, as pointed out *www.imgx.org/view/full/31237_v6y0u , why was the one time payment treated as Lumpsum Rent instead of Outright purchase of Hardware?

The Airtel CC guy told me that I wud need to surrender my telephone instrument, in addition to modem, because the phone instrument was sold at a discounted price and now they want it back. I asked him if his cheap company wants the Wiring etc too.

With such stupid acts, I wonder how many ppl wud be interested in the IPTV, that needs hardware costing Rs. 4k, which is again the Lumpsum Rent!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 21, 2009)

^They dont even know about this policy


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 21, 2009)

Isn't is almost cheating?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 21, 2009)

enticer86 said:


> Isn't is almost cheating?


Not almost, it is complete cheating.
But the sad part is that govt has legalized this cheating by putting a fancy name upon an unfair policy and called it 'Fair Usage Policy'.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 21, 2009)

I applied for a termination of connection, no BS will be tolerated. LierTel



> Hello,
> I would like to discontinue my broadband connection (asap) due to the new introduced (so called)'Fair usage policy' by Airtel. Please explain me that how can I apply for termination of the connection and if there is any provision to return the modem for refund.



And this is my friends mail thread.. 



> Hello,
> I am your broadband customer and my airtel phone no. is ******* having
> reference no. ****** and account no. *******.
> I am not happy with your new usage plan and thus want to have my broadband
> ...


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 21, 2009)

@kalpik

That was an automated message for sure. Just like you there must be thousands who must be mailing them and they won't reply to every single one of them so I guess this is their typical format and they must be programmed or something to mail that if they get any message which includes "airtel policy" lol.

Sad state of Indian ISP (Airtel).


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^hi
> Just to clarify. If you say BSNL best hai mere liye and do nothing when other ISP starts applying these policies then woh din door nahi jab BSNL bhi Fair Usage Policy use karna shuru kar dega.




yes thats correct...but i'm not a subscriber of AIRTEL BB so what on earth can I do ?? I cant yell at their CC guys nor can I email them asking for clarifications or anything like that...so that leaves me with no option but to say what is <for now> the best option available to me <BSNL>

btw, is there any online petition or some sorta stuff going on in protest of this stupid new rule ??


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ I feel like doing what some computer engineers at Noida are doing- dont pay the bill for two months.
The Airtel ppl wud disconnect connection and ask you to pay up.

Your reply? "I don't have Airtel connection, so what am i supposed to pay up for"


----------



## RMN (Feb 21, 2009)

just saw this news now..

its absolute dog ****!!!!
any idea how many customers have D/C yet?i mean what were the guys at Airtel thinking anyway?


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bad news

MTNL 599 customers are getting 2MBPS+ speed in the 256kbps plan!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 22, 2009)

enticer86 said:


> Bad news
> 
> MTNL 599 customers are getting 2MBPS+ speed in the 256kbps plan!



Where did you hear that? I never heard of such a thing!


----------



## snubbed (Feb 22, 2009)

According to my knowledge for newly registered users of Airtel BB, they won't be able to implement this. Bcuz acc. to TRAI they can't change the plan within 6months of registration.
The only way to stop this is to attack Airtel's goodwill & mass connection cancellation notice.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

enticer86 said:


> Bad news
> 
> MTNL 599 customers are getting 2MBPS+ speed in the 256kbps plan!


Not really. Sometimes MTNL people forget to change the speed on a particular account so the speed goes to 2mbps, they forget to cap it. Happens a lot.


----------



## rocky_2009 (Feb 22, 2009)

airtel is rubbish....switch to tata..i have 384 kb/sec n i easily download over 40 gb month without any hassles


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Not really. Sometimes MTNL people forget to change the speed on a particular account so the speed goes to 2mbps, they forget to cap it. Happens a lot.




true... gov isp`s have lazy workers... 

it is double edged sword.... hope u understand.....!!!! 




rocky_2009 said:


> airtel is rubbish....switch to tata..i have 384 kb/sec n i easily download over 40 gb month without any hassles






yes guys ... its time we show our intention ..!!!!!


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Feb 23, 2009)

guys is there any ongoing campaign against this we can join ? or should we create one ? .....i am sure a lot of users will join if we start one


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ *www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=68774905139


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 23, 2009)

Already registered last week and i would advice others to join the community as well.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^Joined!!!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2009)

Online Petition up!

Please sign: *afup.broadbandforum.in/


----------



## confused!! (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Signed..thanks for the link


----------



## mavihs (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed!!!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

Has someone confirmed 15GB limit is downloading +uploading or only downloading???


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Online Petition up!
> 
> Please sign: *afup.broadbandforum.in/




Signed...Thanx for the link


----------



## paroh (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not using AIRTEL but i think this is not at all fair first scrappy speed and now putting limitation on unlimited plan. I think all the user using airtel should write a complaint to the TRAI about this.


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 4, 2009)

purely a crap


----------



## inetk (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm completely outraged about this stupid FUP. To show my anger, this is what I've done.

I've sent a mail to the following,
sbm@bharti.com (Sunil Mittal, Chairman), ceo.direct@bharti.com, manoj.kohli@bharti.com (CEO, Bharti Airtel), atul.bindal@bharti.com (CEO, Bharti Telemedia, the subsidiary that offers broadband services)

The content of the mail is here - I blogged about it, so that others may know too.
*itwofs.com/beastoftraal/2009/03/02/421/

If someone asks you how this FUP is really affecting anyone, use this example to clear all doubts.
*itwofs.com/beastoftraal/2009/03/03/airtels-fair-usage-speed-rationalization-explained/

And, here's what Airtel's Speed Rationalization *really* means!
*itwofs.com/beastoftraal/2009/03/04/the-real-meaning-of-airtels-letter-on-speed-rationalization/

Spread the word - Airtel better not get their success to their heads. Collectively we can bring them down to a level they deserve.


----------



## virus000 (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah.same here bro.just not fair man.And they call it unlimited.pfffff


----------



## paroh (Mar 5, 2009)

i just read in the forum that tata indicom also doing the same think as the airtel


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 6, 2009)

^^Yep, soon everyone will follow. Every ISP is becoming a whore now. All they care about is money.

P.S- Sorry for my rudeness but I am frustrated these days with ISPs and their service.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

People we have company. Tata is in with the shitty FUP!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2009)

& also they have increased the cost of MO from 15 to 25  so cruel


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

Real crap. Any other ISP options?


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 6, 2009)

^^Most probably not.
Tata also implementing it. Only BSNL/MTNL might be the companies which won't follow this, every other ISP is expected to use this policy.


----------



## vaithy (Mar 6, 2009)

hello;
I've just retun from TRAI's website, after filling the feedback forum, about the topic here, giving the two links along with the 'broadbandforum.in link, for follow up action. However the feedback form is very limited upto 500 charactors only. Name should be in capital.. all the member here can follow the same method. However if some body want to discuss the case in detail it is better e-mail them. Carefull!! TRAI authorities are judicial.. hence your address should be polite and put concise points about your case to them.. they will propably listen if your email overwhelming them.

TRAI e-mail id:  	trai@del2.vsnl.net.in
ap@trai.gov.in


----------



## kalpik (Mar 6, 2009)

Screw them here: *pcworld.in/india/features/5865617/Broadband/Broadband_Survey_2009


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

^^Submitted.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys, checkout. Airtel has revamped their download limit for 512kbps connection (unlimited wala)
Now the final limit is 100GB.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

100 GB looks fair enough...


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2009)

Shoot for the sun and land on the moon, either way they hav started the trend now.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 12, 2009)

50 GB, 100 GB whatever....there shud be no download caps at all irrespective of the theoretical download limit that we can achieve under particular connection speed.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2009)

red_devil said:


> 100 GB looks fair enough...


In no way 100GB = Unlimited , dont surrender to such cr@p plans.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2009)

Assuming a Month has 30 days & you download 24/7, then with 512 Kbps connection which means 64KBps download speed, here is the usage.

64 KBps means 3840 KB or 3.75 MB per minute download.
3.75 MB per minute means 225 MB per hour
225 MB per hour means 5400 MB or 5.2 GB in 24 hrs
5.2 GB in a day means 159 GB approx in a month.

Its bad that sucH policy is forced upon us, but even then, with 512 kbps Connection, you can not download more then 159 GB in a month anyway. With proper control, you can get all your work done in 100 GB limit on 512 kbps plan too. then again, what is it that You have to download? Even if you try Linux distributions etc, even then you won't be able to download more then 159 GB in a month.

At 512 kbps speed, 120 GB limit should be termed as fair. 250 GB for 1 mpbs connection.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2009)

^Dude, did u check there is only one plan which has unlimited D/L option.
Its 512 only.
Previously there was 1MBps unlimited plan, though the price for it was outrageous but, it was there. Now there is no MBps D/L plan. 
Even the Broadband top-ups don't upgrade ur speed.
In top-ups u get max 512Kbps D/L speed.

Those lucky people who could afford 1MBps @that price, are enjoying it now.


----------



## Power UP (Mar 13, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> In no way 100GB = Unlimited , dont surrender to such cr@p plans.



100% agree.
Guys dont fall for this "it seems fair" crap. Bandwidth is already so expensive when compared to the rest of the world, now they have even started capping it.
If we dont voice out our disapproval now, then be prepared for even more $hitty plans in the future.


----------



## george101 (Mar 13, 2009)

Airtel removes FUP on 256 kbps Unlimited package(at least in some areas)


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2009)

Power UP said:


> 100% agree.
> then be prepared for even more $hitty plans in the future.


U want sh1tty plans??
Check out Tata and Reliance's plans...


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Assuming a Month has 30 days & you download 24/7, then with 512 Kbps connection which means 64KBps download speed, here is the usage.
> 
> 64 KBps means 3840 KB or 3.75 MB per minute download.
> 3.75 MB per minute means 225 MB per hour
> ...



Just tell me one simple question that if one can live within 100GB then why place that cap even. And why the names are Unlimited ? Strike out unlimited and put pseudo-unlimited plans.

It's a well known business tactics that you bargain a shopkeeper will put selling price higher than usual and then when customer bargains he will lower it to some point but still not the exact fair value. The same kutneeti (tactic) is applied by these ISPs to slowly start the trend and then later they will constrict it more till we become habitual of such things and sacrifice our importance.


----------



## Power UP (Mar 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U want sh1tty plans??
> Check out Tata and Reliance's plans...



Its only the begining buddy. 
Much more goodness coming our way


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2009)

as GX said.. this is a good enough bandwidth compared to the prev one...


but wait...

should we yield to these lame excuse and accept their cap ??

i dont think so..

today if we leave this issue.. tom who knows wht they will do ?

lets fight to get 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3473/3350836438_8e32f71c8f_o.jpg




a link to loacl newspaper..

hope many havent seen...

sorry if its  srepost


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2009)

^^well that Reliance asslol should stop bragging now.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 13, 2009)

Nicely written article. Fantastic!!

Guys, do read it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Nicely written article. Fantastic!!

Guys, do read it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2009)

ichi said:


> Just tell me one simple question that if one can live within 100GB then why place that cap even. And why the names are Unlimited ? Strike out unlimited and put pseudo-unlimited plans.



This I agree to. If Airtel puts a limit of 150 GB on its 512 kbps connection & represents it as "Airtel Broadband at 512 kbps" instead of "512 kbps Unlimited" then at least I will be very happy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2009)

What's the limit on 1Mbps plan?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> What's the limit on 1Mbps plan?


The 1MBps plan is no more present.
NO mention of it anywhere.
Not even the Broad-band top-ups provide any MBps D/L facility.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2009)

Bhai mere paas toh 1Mbps plan hi hai.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Bhai mere paas toh 1Mbps plan hi hai.


But, its not new one.
When Airtel introduced FUP, they revamped all the BB plans. I've already posted screenies for that.

Again, I've 384 Kbps Unlimited plan, even its not present in their site.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/32718_bboqq/DL_stats.JPG

Now, guys this is how my D/L upload thing looks on Airtel 384kbps UL.
I'm still getting speed as previous. So....I guess new rules are applied to new applications/connections only or what?


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Mar 14, 2009)

Seriously guys, dont settle down for limits no matter how big they are.
NO to limits. End of story.
Lets keep fighting. please!!!


----------

